# Might Have to Recover From Some Damage... advice requested



## Acast (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi guys!

I'm a uni student and I have just bought a new budgie. I got him a fairly large cage and I've set it up with two toys, a swing and a mixture of perches. I give him fresh water every day and top up his seed as he needs it. I keep it clean but giving it a once-over daily.

He's a little boy called Michka, I imagine about 3-4 months old judging by the way he looks.

However I have a few questions about the right thing to do with him. I bought him from a pet shop that specialises in birds. I spoke to the owner himself who says he has lots of trained birds and told him I felt bad leaving Michka at home by himself and that I wanted to take him to lectures. He said it would be fine to take Michka to class the next day. And I should have known better, but I took him anyway! He was fine, I only can assume because he was scared. I know it was a dumb thing to do now, but I assumed because the owner said it was fine that there was nothing to worry about.

I've now read lots of articles about how the new bird should be left to chill out in his cage for three days before you even attempt to handle him. I feel just awful! I want to show him that I love him and do the right thing by him. So I was wanting advice on exactly how to handle him and get him to know that I don't hate him 

I usually leave his cage open at an easy access point so he can come and go as he pleases. I place bowls of seed around my room so he can eat as he explores. Is this a bad thing to do?

What can I do at this point to make sure he's happy and eventually earn his trust the proper way?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and congratulations on your new budgie! 

For your Michka's overall welfare, it's best that he is kept in a more controlled, stable and safe environment. Taking him to classes will place unnecessary stress not only to him, but also to you, because you will be worried about Michka and you will be distracted in class (same goes for some of your classmates) as you will be unable to be fully focused on the subjects discussed in class. 
Also some teachers may not be okay with having a pet bird in the classroom. You also have to take into account all the factors that come into play during the commute with the cage and the higher chances for an accident to happen, especially when curious and more oblivious people come into contact with Michka.
The safest place for your Michka to be in is your house and preferably on a bird proofed room where the chances of your budgie getting into trouble are minimal. If you have a balcony area or a little backyard, you can place your Michka's cage outside (making sure all doors are securely closed and locked before doing so) on a good, warm day for him to get some sun. Make sure to be nearby to supervise when Michka is spending time outdoors.

When going out, you can leave the radio on for Michka, that will provide him some company and when you get back home, you can make up for time lost by spending good quality time with Michka.

For the first couple of weeks it's important to let a new budgie settle on their new environment and again you can help him out by having the background noise from the TV or radio to make him feel more comfortable and at ease.
Covering the cage on 3 sides will also help your budgie to settle in.
During the settling in period, you can sit close to the cage and talk to Michka in a calm, reassuring, encouraging and positive way. 
This is the very first step to take in terms of establishing the foundations of trust, by getting your budgie used to your presence and voice and to give him the required time to realize that you are not a threat.
You should only take the next step in training when your Michka is more curious and receptive towards you. And for this it's important to know how to read and interpret a pet bird's body language and act according to the signals given by the pet bird. Once he moves closer to you while in the cage and actually seems responsive to you and your voice, that's when you can slowly place your hand inside the cage offer your budgie a tasty treat and encourage your budgie to step up to your finger/hand.

You will find all the detailed information and tips on how to tame and form a long lasting bond with your budgie by reading the sticky threads located at this section of Talk Budgies.

Good luck with Michka!


----------



## lindav (Jan 28, 2016)

Lots of settling in to do---my sis got a new budgie, and he looked "frozen" for the first week. Very little movement when around his cage. Let it be----do your best to build trust to know your bird. It takes a lot of time, some more than others. 
I have a 2 1/2 yr. old budgie. As sweet as he is, he is very hand-phobic. I put a Nutriberry and he'll go for it nervously. It will take a long time working with him. He rarely "steps up" on command. He is a little noisy, happy and fun to watch him by his mirror friends. I could take the mirror out, perhaps he would be better with me. He flies around my kitchen only---never goes beyond, which is great. He gets about an hour out of the cage daily. I also have a parrotlet, good company for each other. These birds are shy of human contact. Best to you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

aluz has given you excellent advice. 
Taking your budgie with you to classes, even after he's settled in is definitely not a good idea.

Taming and Bonding with a budgie is about helping him learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

Congratulations on your new little friend! 

You've been given great advice on how to help Michko gain your trust, and with a little time and patience, I'm sure he'll warm up to you. :hug: 

Be sure to read all the links provided, and if you have any other questions after reading through everything, don't hesitate to ask  

Thanks for joining us and we hope to see you and little Michko around the forums  hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Acast (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks guys! I will take all of this on board and of course keep reading, thanks again!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings acast welcome to the forum.you got some really great advice from some of our wonderful friends here.we're glad you joined us.looking forward to seeing a photo of your budgie soon,many blessings and take care. :green pied:


----------

